# trunk rack installation?



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

When building ur pump, noid, battery rack. the rack dose have to be welded to the frame correct? Is there any diagrams out there I can partly follow?


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

neutryal7 said:


> When building ur pump, noid, battery rack. the rack dose have to be welded to the frame correct? Is there any diagrams out there I can partly follow?


I guess me and you are in the same boat. I have the same questios


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

dallascowboys25 said:


> I guess me and you are in the same boat. I have the same questios


Let me know if you end up finding anything. Ill do the same.


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes weld to frame. Theres hundereds of people who have posted pics of this just search around and get ideas.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*here's some i have on hand.. tese were the during pics excuse the messy wiring... those were old battery cables for mock up purposes..










*


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

that's great pictures are worth more than a thousand words. But I don't understand how to mount the rack to the frame. I looked under my car and it looks like the gas tank is to close to the frame how would you weld something :dunno:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

dallascowboys25 said:


> that's great pictures are worth more than a thousand words. But I don't understand how to mount the rack to the frame. I looked under my car and it looks like the gas tank is to close to the frame how would you weld something :dunno:


*
WELL YOU USE A GRINDER OR HOLESAW TO CUT THE TRUNK SHEETMETAL DIRECTLY OVER THE FRAME... THEN WELD THE RACK PEGS TO THE FRAME... MAKE SENCE?
*


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *
> WELL YOU USE A GRINDER OR HOLESAW TO CUT THE TRUNK SHEETMETAL DIRECTLY OVER THE FRAME... THEN WELD THE RACK PEGS TO THE FRAME... MAKE SENCE?
> *


yea thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i195/outhopu/Picture548.jpg

Here's a pic from a member on here, it'll give you a better idea of how it should be welded to the frame.


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

:dunno:


BUD said:


> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i195/outhopu/Picture548.jpg
> 
> Here's a pic from a member on here, it'll give you a better idea of how it should be welded to the frame.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Make "legs" out of box 2" square tubing or pipe. Basically cut four approximate 4-5" long pieces and those are what you weld to the frame. Then weld the rack to that or if you want to bolt the rack in, you would have smaller legs on the bottom of the rack to slide into the legs welded to the frame.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

I USE 2 1"X2" LEGS DEPENDING ON THE SETUP FLAT WELDED TO THE SIDE OF THE FRAME.
cut holes big enough ti freely slide the tubes and weld to the frame
Make the wrack 1st then weld to the frame I usually use a 2x4 block of wood to have the wrack sit on for leveling and and to sit while i tack weld also meassure L to R so you can know where to tack weld ur legs.


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

I pretty sure I understand but if any one has a pic of the sheet metal cut out of the trunk or the legs welded to the frame I would really appreciate it. Also any tips for finding the frame with out just drilling a bunch of holes in my trunk


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Sorry about the attempt earlier, here's a couple pics to give you an idea from the Streetriders topic, check out their builds.

You can see the legs on the rear of the frame, those will go through the trunk.









Here's a closer view


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

If it's not a frame off, YES YOU SHOULD REMOVE THE GAS TANK BEFORE WELDING THAT CLOSE!!! Drop the tank, locate the frame location in relation to the trunk, cut the trunk metal to expose the frame, weld the mounting legs to the frame and then weld the rack to the mounting legs. 

The reason why you weld to the frame instead of welding or bolting to the trunk is because of the battery weight. Aside from the trunk metal being to thin, if you weld to the trunk as you go up and down the weight will cause your quarter panels to buckle. Another advantage (at least in California), having batteries in the trunk is a violation, they must be securely fastened (thus the rack and support bar) and they must be ventilated. I've talked my way out of tickets by pointing out the trunk to frame holes serving as a ventilation hole. Cops always buy it!

Good Luck!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Also check out this page and whole build by Outhopu

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/196186-regal-set-up-rebuild-trashy-classy-17.html


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

so i dont know if this is right or worth posting but this is what i did today. As you can tell this is my first time doing anything like this. Here i tried to cut a nice hole but of course it was right over a body mount:banghead:


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

so i said f**k it and cut out a slot. Not pretty but i guess it will do. If this is not right let me know :dunno:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

weld the legs on then weld on some sheet metal to cover the extra room


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

That's a lil over kill but it will wor


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

here is a pic of the other side. I learned from my mistakes but the holes are still a little big but thats the only hole saw i had. But i will weld a peice of sheet metal on the other side :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

dallascowboys25 said:


> here is a pic of the other side. I learned from my mistakes but the holes are still a little big but thats the only hole saw i had. But i will weld a peice of sheet metal on the other side :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 518429


larger holes work great for welding all the way around the square tubing, what size tubing are you using.. and what size hole saw did you use?


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

some shit i read. its better to bolt the rack in to the frame instead of weld it. so you can change ur set up as desired. probably what ima do


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

neutryal7 said:


> some shit i read. its better to bolt the rack in to the frame instead of weld it. so you can change ur set up as desired. probably what ima do


weld your posts on the frame like in the pic. then use another piece of box tube that slides inside it on your rack as legs. drill a hole through the center of them so you can bolt it in. then you can change the rack anytime unbolt and pull it out. u want the rack off the floor as someone said not bolted to the sheet metal will warp your rear quarter panels


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> larger holes work great for welding all the way around the square tubing, what size tubing are you using.. and what size hole saw did you use?


i used a 4" hole saw and 1"1/2 tube for the frame to sit on and 1" to make the frame out of


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

this is what else i have done


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

here im just doing a mock up


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

this is the start of the frame. im not done yet :thumbsup:


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*LOOKING GOOD... ITS GONNA BE A BITCH TO DRILL THE HOLES ON THOSE PEGS THO.... 


BE SURE TO BUY PLENTY OF DRILL BITS SINCE THE THICK WALL DULLS THEM FAST AS HELL....* :happysad:


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks homie. Yea its going to be a bitch


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Make sure to grind all weld surfaces before welding, so you have a clean surface. and less spatter. also make sure to all the way aroound your tubes... one more drill the holes on the pegs then weld a nut on the back so you dont have to hold the nut when removing the rack. hope all these pointers help good luck with your build.


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

jonny blaze said:


> Make sure to grind all weld surfaces before welding, so you have a clean surface. and less spatter. also make sure to all the way aroound your tubes... one more drill the holes on the pegs then weld a nut on the back so you dont have to hold the nut when removing the rack. hope all these pointers help good luck with your build.


thanks for the pointers homie :thumbsup: I was thinking I might just drill and tap it with like a 1/4 20 since I'm not a good welder


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

dallascowboys25 said:


> thanks for the pointers homie :thumbsup: I was thinking I might just drill and tap it with like a 1/4 20 since I'm not a good welder


i recommend a 3/8-16 bolt...


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

looking good doggie. cant wait to see it up! keep those pics comin.


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

very good information!!


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

makes sence. thanks for the info. is that a 64 wagon? clean homi. one of my dream rides is a 63 wagon


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I SEE YOU HOMIE,IF YOU NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING LMK NO ****.THE SCRAPEHOUSE IS IN FULL EFFECT BLAKE.LOOKIN GOOD SO FAR:h5:


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

flaked85 said:


> I SEE YOU HOMIE,IF YOU NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING LMK NO ****.THE SCRAPEHOUSE IS IN FULL EFFECT BLAKE.LOOKIN GOOD SO FAR:h5:


thanks homie I'm trying. see you Saturday


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> i recommend a 3/8-16 bolt...


your right homie that would be better :thumbsup:


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

neutryal7 said:


> looking good doggie. cant wait to see it up! keep those pics comin.


thanks homie :thumbsup: I'll post pics as I do stuff


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

this is what im working with. a little further in body work now. it came to me like 5 or 6 layers thick!


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: got that dent out prety good. time to paint. two tone coming soon. purgandy and black.


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

that's going to be bad ass when its painted :thumbsup:


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

the 85 monte parts car i got. before i took out the pumps






the rack in the trunk i dont like it. it dosnt keep the battorys off the trunk floor for shit






the cylinder for the rear.10s still gotta take um out same wit fronf ones






good 305 engine. no smoke and good tranny cant feel it shift. dropping in the 80. along with the exhaust.






front sylinder 8"






cce street i think






switches






noids some are out. probably replace im all. there only 10 bucks on cool cars. and i choose to use power steering fluid in my pumps. keeps um cool in this summer heat


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

off to the junk yard after i strip it.


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

looks like its coming along nice homie :h5: you should make a build tread. I really like Montes


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

I bolted the battery rack to the frame to day I'll past pics in a min


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

alright i wall for sure. let me put in some work first. and then itl be up:werd:


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

thats whats up. when u cutt the back post what u decided to do.


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

3/8 16 tap
5 1/16 drillbit


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> i recommend a 3/8-16 bolt...


glad i went with 3/8 16 you were right 1/4 20 is just too small


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

dallascowboys25 said:


> glad i went with 3/8 16 you were right 1/4 20 is just too small


:thumbsup: no problem bro i did my buddies in the same size. looking good on the install bro.!


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

siicckk. are you doing any reinforcements?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

dallascowboys25 said:


> here is a pic of the other side. I learned from my mistakes but the holes are still a little big but thats the only hole saw i had. But i will weld a peice of sheet metal on the other side :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 518429


Was there enough room for u to weld the pegs easily from the trunk?


----------

